# Coffee



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My hub's always called me a coffee snob because I struggled to drink most of the coffee served away from home. I would rather not drink any than drink some of this stuff sold in restaurants as coffee. 

In a way he was right. Nothing in whole beans locally satisfied my tastes buds, not even the local roaster so I went on a quest and found a source for my whole beans on the net. 

Beyond getting the beasts fed their breakfast the most important thing for me was that first cup. That started my day. It set the tone.

Imagine the torture of not being able to satisfy that need because of pesky medical tests. All day, a really long day without coffee. Of course I knew nowhere sold coffee I found acceptable so once I was released from the tests I had to drive 40 mins home to get my fix. I drove a little fast so it was more like 35 mins. 

And I'm here to tell you, that first cup was better than anything else I've had all week!


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

That is awesome, I recently got out of the habit of sipping that morning goodness. I plan on starting back up soon, it messes with my guts.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL. We mostly drink instant coffee. Then they quit making our favorite, Mountain Blend by Nescafe. It was smooth, good tasting coffee. We tried other instants and they were terrible tasting. Then we tried the Cafe Bustelo instant and it's pretty good. That's what we buy now.
It's tough going without a hot cup in the mornings for sure. Besides, it helps keep me regular lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I get my 2 cups of Seattle’s Best #4. We like it dark! Robin, it really does set the tone for the day!
Jedi Pat, more than 2cups messes me up, too!
Hey Dawg! I can’t even tell you the last time I bought instant coffee or tea. 
I used to keep decaf around so I could have some at night, but even that started keeping me awake.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you haven't used beans roasted just a few days before grinding you are missing out. I started this whole bean thing 30 years ago. Of course that leant itself to being a challenge finding absolutely freshly roasted that tasted just right. (While I'm sitting here drinking my afternoon ambrosia.)

Patsy, mine is a City roast, between blah and way too dark. 

JP, you're not alone. If I had more than my two cups twice a day it will cause gastric distress for me too. 

dawg, how many years were you in the military?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I wish I could drink it in the afternoon or evening, but I just like to sleep more!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin, I was in the Navy for 22 years, 71-92 includes constructive time for early re-enlistment, an incentive way back then.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have any idea why I asked about your military career? 

It involves coffee.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Of course. Lifers love coffee! A cup was welded in their hand.
Except me. I only drank it when it was cold out on deck, even then, maybe one cup.
I preferred the water that tasted like jet fuel, then beer ashore lol. Then the afterburners cut in the next morning in the head. LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And that perpetual cup had to hold coffee that was at least a day old, even older was more acceptable. 

You are the odd duck then when it comes to that cup. I don't remember meeting anyone in the military that didn't inhale the stuff non stop. Mainlining probably wasn't a distant thought for some of them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Coffee cups were NEVER washed. The inside of the cup was dark with caffeine stain.
You're right, I was called oddball about not drinking coffee that much. I have several cups from different commands, they are clean as a whistle. I think some guys wouldve mainlined it if they could! Hahaha.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG, I forgot about the black cups. My gramps was a Navy man, that explains the condition of his coffee cups. I never gave that a thought before.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> OMG, I forgot about the black cups. My gramps was a Navy man, that explains the condition of his coffee cups. I never gave that a thought before.


Supposedly it enhances the flavor. I used to drink alot of ice tea...half and half. Know what I mean? Lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just reading this conversation brought back a few memories. My dad was a navy man plus being a child of the depression, he never threw anything away including his coffee. Mom always boiled it on the stove top for him. If there was anything left, he just heated it back up. Talk about liquid tar! 

I got in a lot of trouble by cleaning a co workers coffee mug once. I never did that again!

The docs I work with constantly have a cup of coffee in their hands and never remember where they sit it down. It’s usually by the sink that they use just before entering the OR.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, I do the barely sweetened cold tea thing. I did keep Darjeeling around for several years but got over it.

Patsy, this is one of those addictions we can all wrap our arms around. It always amazes me to run into someone who hates coffee.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Me, too. My mom loved the morning smell of coffee but wouldn’t touch it. I started drinking it because my dad (hero) did.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what I've heard from those that hate the taste, they love the smell of fresh coffee.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I add half & half in my coffee, no sugar. I used to have an expresso machine and made expresso coffee. That stuff would knock you off your feet and have you buzzing around like a bumblebee!
I drank it over in Spain and Italy as well. I never could understand why they used tiny cups to serve it, I know why now lol.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm enjoying my coffee now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me too.

dawg, I'm looking at getting a Microcasa a Leva so I can make lattes at home.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

I like coffee but my brother keeps saying it’s a drug lol


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Also I like coffee but I don’t feel the need to have it like an addiction. The only thing I’m addicted to is gravy powder, I literally cannot stop eating that stuff. Oh and Japanese watermelon seeds. I’m weird lol


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

I forgot what they are called in English but just search 'tokhme japoni' means Japanese seeds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually they look rather appetizing. And they appear to be available in the US. 

The way I look at it, I could substitute chocolate malts for coffee. I love chocolate malts. But the calorie intake would have me on one of those shows for obese people. So, I'll take the coffee, which I rate right up there with the chocolate malts.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Actually they look rather appetizing. And they appear to be available in the US.
> 
> The way I look at it, I could substitute chocolate malts for coffee. I love chocolate malts. But the calorie intake would have me on one of those shows for obese people. So, I'll take the coffee, which I rate right up there with the chocolate malts.


 YOURE THE FIRST TO SAY THEY LOOK APPETIZING I SHALL NOW BE YOUR FRIEND FOREVE-

oh my lord i googled chocolate malts and they look so good omg


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They might be difficult to find in your neck of the woods. You might have some luck where US expats hang out. Believe me, they're addictive when well made. 

I like toasted seeds so watermelon seeds would fit into that category. I'm going to look at one of our specialty stores here to see if they have them when I go into the city next week.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> They might be difficult to find in your neck of the woods. You might have some luck where US expats hang out. Believe me, they're addictive when well made.
> 
> I like toasted seeds so watermelon seeds would fit into that category. I'm going to look at one of our specialty stores here to see if they have them when I go into the city next week.


I wonder if they sell them on Amazon, i will look.
they are so good trust me! I'm not sure if you like gravy powder haha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I saw they are sold on Amazon. And other places online. I'd rather save the shipping if possible and look locally.

The only gravy powder I'm aware of is the kind that you make gravy with. I can't imagine that would be good in its raw form.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> From what I saw they are sold on Amazon. And other places online. I'd rather save the shipping if possible and look locally.
> 
> The only gravy powder I'm aware of is the kind that you make gravy with. I can't imagine that would be good in its raw form.


Spain is just wine paella wine paella lol but I'll look anyway, Amazon is 2nd option
that's what im talking about 

raw and cooked is sooooo good


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'll leave the raw to you. I don't use gravy much any more. I'm more into the roasted veggies usually served with chicken cooked in some way.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> OK, I'll leave the raw to you. I don't use gravy much any more. I'm more into the roasted veggies usually served with chicken cooked in some way.


Hahaha thanks lol
no sauce whatsoever?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not usually. The chicken usually have spices of one sort or another so sauce isn't need for flavor. Roasting the veggies gives them tons of flavor so no sauce is needed there either. 

Actually you would be pretty familiar with the spices since it's based on mediterranean dishes.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Not usually. The chicken usually have spices of one sort or another so sauce isn't need for flavor. Roasting the veggies gives them tons of flavor so no sauce is needed there either.
> 
> Actually you would be pretty familiar with the spices since it's based on mediterranean dishes.


ooh nice. do you know any names? i would like to know


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The list is long, it all depends on the flavor I'm looking for. Garlic almost always plays a part. Different types of paprika, coriander, etc. I'd have to go through my spices to remember which ones I've used.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

All this talk about spices, gravy, and chocolate malts, has made me very thirsty. I have to go now and drink lots of water. I am craving an ice cold chocolate malt, but water will have to do.

Those seeds do look good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL That happens to me. Usually when I finally have the required ingredients I don't want it any more. Although I do have all the stuff for the chocolate malt.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

I just have to ask...has anybody here had boiled coffee? I vaguely remember my grandfather's coffeepot over the fire. Of course I wasn't allowed any being very young.
Cowboy Kent's YouTube video made me think of my grandfather. According to Kent, the boiling is supposed to do something about the acidity. That's the part that makes me feel hungry soon after drinking it.

I love his enamelware coffee pot. Makes me think of old family members long gone.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Hencackle said:


> I just have to ask...has anybody here had boiled coffee? I vaguely remember my grandfather's coffeepot over the fire. Of course I wasn't allowed any being very young.
> Cowboy Kent's YouTube video made me think of my grandfather. According to Kent, the boiling is supposed to do something about the acidity. That's the part that makes me feel hungry soon after drinking it.
> 
> I love his enamelware coffee pot. Makes me think of old family members long gone.


Wouldn't that be the same as perculated? It would be interesting to try it.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Purchased a cold brew coffee maker around 2 weeks ago. It takes about 24 hours to brew. Then we store it in a quart glass bottle in the refrigerator. In the morning we boil some water in the tea kettle, and just add a little of the coffee depending on how strong we want to make it.

The cold brew is supposed to be lower in acid than drip or perked. I don't drink enough coffee to be able to tell if it lower, but husband says it is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read the same thing about cold brew causing the acid to be lower. I think that link I posted mentions that. Or maybe not since I looked at several looking for an answer to her question.

Boiled coffee is where the grounds are loose in the water. It has to be strained afterwards to get the grounds out.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, the grinds are loose in the water. Cowboy Kent added cold water at the end of the process to cause the grinds to sink. One still has to decant carefully, or strain the mixture before serving.

The old-style percolator has a basket to hold the grinds. I don't remember the name of the piece that holds the basket.

I should have looked the other way when chocolate malts were mentioned.  Yummmm. 

How are those toasted watermelon seeds? Anything like pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

lover of birds said:


> Purchased a cold brew coffee maker around 2 weeks ago. It takes about 24 hours to brew. Then we store it in a quart glass bottle in the refrigerator.


Let me know how you like the cold brew. I bought a bag of beans specifically for the cold brew process, but haven't tried it yet. Cold brew coffee I have a nut milk bag and a half gallon Mason jar and will go that route.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Hencackle said:


> Let me know how you like the cold brew. I bought a bag of beans specifically for the cold brew process, but haven't tried it yet. Cold brew coffee I have a nut milk bag and a half gallon Mason jar and will go that route.


I like the cold brew. I like how it's concentrated and it lasts all week. Whenever we want a cup of coffee just boil some water, and add a little cold brew.

That's a good idea on making your own cold brew maker. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

lover of birds said:


> That's a good idea on making your own cold brew maker. Let us know how it turns out.


I sure will. I have to give credit to the Natural News store's website for the DIY cold brew maker.

For now, it's still chilly in this old house and I'm drinking hot coffee or hot chocolate in the morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heck, it's still chilly where you live, never mind the old house. I'm even wearing a coat outdoors again. Our temps went south yesterday.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I like it chilly, especially on my head.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lover of birds said:


> I like it chilly, especially on my head.


I'm not touching that.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I need to be a coffee snob, I drink whatever is put in front of me. I have always wanted to french press and get all kinds of fancy. Any suggestions for this coffee noob?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fresh beans, beans not older than two weeks. Even though fresh beans is all I've ever used here at home, the hubs was like you. If someone said it was coffee that was good enough for him. 

From there you could end up in the poor house with an equipment addiction. Sort of like what happens to many with chickens. 

I'm hoping I can acquire a Micro Casa A Leva next year. Along with the burr coffee grinder that will be needed.


----------

